# Bailey Banks And Biddle, Longines? Pocket Watch



## chrislewis (Dec 5, 2010)

Im new so hello everybody! I have recently bought a 14k solid gold Bailey Banks and Biddle ( small-pendant) pocket watch with all the oiginal box (case) etc. I was told that it is american and the movement is Longines or Patek Philippe, but most likely to be Longines due to the high serial number (1096613). I was told that it was made in 1899. The case is hallmarked 14k in a rectangle and AW in an oval. It has a porcelain dial, runs well and has 14k solid gold hands. I was just wondering if anybody knows anything about these (or even has one) and if any of this info is wrong etc? Any help would be brilliant. Any ideas of what it is worth? Thanks for reading this!


----------



## chrislewis (Dec 5, 2010)

http://bestrailroadpocketwatch.com/pocket-watches/bailey-banks-biddle-pocket-pendant-watch-14k-gold-swiss-2/

Here is the link to the exact watch.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

This could well be a longines it was normal for them to use the same number on the movement and the case. I have a longines made in Nov 1899 (verified by Longines) with the number # 9991** and yours is app 97,446 later which suggests to me at or around 1902-1908. If you open the rear you ought to see the makers name, Logines somtimes had the name on the lower plate next to the balnce wheel (pretty hard to see)also some retailers requested no name but an email to Longines will confirm this.

I am not sure if this watch is being claimed as railroad?. If it is then this is incorrect the dial does not correspond to those accepted in the U.S..


----------



## chrislewis (Dec 5, 2010)

Aahh Thankyou that has helped make it a little clearer. It doesn't have the name on it unfortunately, it just says Bailey Banks and Biddle on the movement. I'll send them an email anyway to get it confirmed. I dont think it is being claimed as railroad I bought it off the bay its justi found it dvertised on this website aswell when i was trying to research it. Any idea of what it is worth (hope i didnt get ripped off)? Thanks for all your help


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

A photo showing the movement from the rear would be useful in the identification.


----------



## chrislewis (Dec 5, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270662197731&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

here you go, hope this works. thanks for your help


----------

